# Front end noise



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

I need anyones help on this because even the the mechanics at pontiac are going nuts. In the font end, driver side wheel only when I turn left it sqeaks. If Im coming off an exit where there is a decline and turn it will sqeak until I straighten out, but only on the left side not on the right. I brought the car in Monday and the dealership has been running all types of tests on it because they can't find what the problem is. They said they tried lubing joints, checked bushings and parts but can't find anything wrong with it. My car 2006 m6 has 13,244 miles on it, I drive this car only on the weekend pretty much and I drive it with respect. The dealership is going to be running a nation wide search to see if anyone else had this problem and that will be pretty much all they can do they said, so I might be getting my car back the same way. If anyone has an idea of what it can be so I can tell them to check it out, please let me know. Thanks guys.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Notice any wet spots on the strut? Anything bent? Brake shoes making contact with the rotor? Rotor warp? With the wheels turned the whole way to the Left can you get under car and look for any metal to metal contact coming from anywhere? Check on top of the strut mount in the engine bay for any signs of wear on the bushing or looseness that when the car is flexing to the Left it will rub?

Just some ideas.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds like it may be brakes to me. Check the caliper slides and replace the pads with ceramic ones is were I would start.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

fiacovo said:


> I need anyones help on this because even the the mechanics at pontiac are going nuts. In the font end, driver side wheel only when I turn left it sqeaks. If Im coming off an exit where there is a decline and turn it will sqeak until I straighten out, but only on the left side not on the right. I brought the car in Monday and the dealership has been running all types of tests on it because they can't find what the problem is. They said they tried lubing joints, checked bushings and parts but can't find anything wrong with it. My car 2006 m6 has 13,244 miles on it, I drive this car only on the weekend pretty much and I drive it with respect. The dealership is going to be running a nation wide search to see if anyone else had this problem and that will be pretty much all they can do they said, so I might be getting my car back the same way. If anyone has an idea of what it can be so I can tell them to check it out, please let me know. Thanks guys.


I may be WAY OFF the mark on my guess, but a few years ago the front end of my car would make a funny noise when on and off the gas mostly when I was turning left. It was a loose Drivers side motor mount. In your case it really sounds more like a brake or strut problem. If you can. Put your car on a lift or lift up the drivers side tire using a jack. Once the tire is up in the air , place one hand on the very top of the tire and put the other hand on the very bottom of the tire. Rock the wheel back and forth in a IN & OUT motion to feel for any excess play . If there is any movement you may have a suspension problem , remove the tire and check the strut for rub marks and check it inside wall of your tire for rub marks. Hope this helps.


----------

